# Phone Socket ??



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Buenos Dias,

We currently have an internet phone for our business which gives us a UK phone number and unlimited UK landline phone calls for £5.99 a month. When we move in December it is possible for us to purchase a router in Spain (ours is for cable in the uk and won't work) and then we can plug in our internet phone and away we go.

However, I have just read that The Spanish telephone system uses a different connector (RJ11) from the British. The connector is physically the same as that used in the US. 

My concern is that the connection we have won't fit. Is your phone socket different? Can anyone send an image/link so I can try to purchase an adaptor? 

Also - is it a different size/style connector from my PC to connect to the internet? Our PC's and laptops will all come with us.

As always any help greatly appreciated x


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Your computers will connect to the router the same as they do now via either wireless or an rj45 cable. With regard to your internet phone that kinda depends on what connector it has on it, I suspect that it´s also rj45

Buy your router here and you won´t have any problems connecting anyway, it uses the same system of ADSL spliters as it does in the UK. I´ve bought routers in the UK and Spain and they all work fine


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Andy,

With my internet phone I have a blue ethernet cable AND RJ-11 phone cable.

To use I connect an Ethernet cable to an unused Ethernet/LAN port of my router and the other end to the Internet port on the back of the Internet Phone Adapter.

My plan is to buy a router when we are in Spain and connect it. I don't have a RJ45 is this something I will need? The RJ45 cable looks a bigger connector thatn the standard RJ-11 phone connector. Do I need to buy some sort od adaptor or am I just getting myself confused?

What is the standard phone socket in Spain RJ-11??

Thanks as always for your help. Natalie 




ShinyAndy said:


> Your computers will connect to the router the same as they do now via either wireless or an rj45 cable. With regard to your internet phone that kinda depends on what connector it has on it, I suspect that it´s also rj45
> 
> Buy your router here and you won´t have any problems connecting anyway, it uses the same system of ADSL spliters as it does in the UK. I´ve bought routers in the UK and Spain and they all work fine


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Without know the make & model of the phone I can´t be 100% certain but typically for it to work as an internet phone it would only need the connection to the router using the blue cable, the RJ11 cable is so you can receive landline calls on it too

I really wouldn´t worry about it until you get here


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

The internet connection for your phone will be done via a normal "network cable", called a RJ-45. They are all the same on all routers, so you will be able to just connect it to your router in spain. The second cable is for the physical telephone line, which differs between the UK and spain. If you want to connect the phone to the phone line as well, you should be able to buy a cable with an RJ-11 plug for it. Most internet phones have this cable just plugged in, so you can exchange it for an RJ-11 cable. If you can´t find a ready fixed up cable, every more or less talented pc repair shop or electronic shop should be able to fix you the matching plugs.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

My ethernet cable is a RJ-45 so that's easy enough. The second cable I have and am using at the moment is plugged into an RJ-11 port so maybe I have an adaptor on it. I can't remember and I'm not at home but the port it plugs into is def a RJ-11 so...... in theory I'm all ready to connect and plug in when we bring it over to Spain 

Will my UK phones work in Spain or do I need to buy a Spanish wireless phone?

Thanks for all your help. 






Seb* said:


> The internet connection for your phone will be done via a normal "network cable", called a RJ-45. They are all the same on all routers, so you will be able to just connect it to your router in spain. The second cable is for the physical telephone line, which differs between the UK and spain. If you want to connect the phone to the phone line as well, you should be able to buy a cable with an RJ-11 plug for it. Most internet phones have this cable just plugged in, so you can exchange it for an RJ-11 cable. If you can´t find a ready fixed up cable, every more or less talented pc repair shop or electronic shop should be able to fix you the matching plugs.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Andy - my Ethernet cable is a RJ-45.

Do you know if my UK phones will work in Spain? or are they not compatible?





ShinyAndy said:


> Without know the make & model of the phone I can´t be 100% certain but typically for it to work as an internet phone it would only need the connection to the router using the blue cable, the RJ11 cable is so you can receive landline calls on it too
> 
> I really wouldn´t worry about it until you get here


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Thanks Andy - my Ethernet cable is a RJ-45.
> 
> Do you know if my UK phones will work in Spain? or are they not compatible?


Yes they will work. We brought ours with us (admittedly they were bought for use in Hong Kong, but they worked in the UK) and they worked fine in our rental place.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Great thanks xx



dunmovin said:


> Yes they will work. We brought ours with us (admittedly they were bought for use in Hong Kong, but they worked in the UK) and they worked fine in our rental place.


----------

